
How a middle class kid with promise becomes a career criminal - tanv_nadkarni
https://medium.com/@MichaelWRice/how-a-middle-class-kid-with-promise-intelligence-and-opportunity-becomes-a-career-criminal-95bf3955f6f2#.symtfdyl0
======
tanv_nadkarni
The original title "How a middle class kid with promise, intelligence, and
opportunity becomes a career criminal."

------
tcj_phx
Justice is flimsy, punishment is gratuitous.

